# Big Blue @ Emerald coast



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

According to www.fishecbc.com the Jaspertime has arrived with 124" FAT blue marlin they cant weigh it until 4pm. It must be the MONEY fish to arrive back @ 9am. My calculations or [email protected] 124' and depending how FAT she is probably going to be some where in the 500lbs -700lbs.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is the weight in.If its not to far I would like to go. Thank you


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Baytowne Marina in Sandestin is where the weigh in is going to take place.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

800# That is a long blue and if she is fat she may weigh more than that. Even though it is a different fish, the 822# bluefin we weighed in biloxi a few weeks ago was only 110" just a guess!


----------



## inert (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

MONSTER!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

The news said theybattled it for 8 hrs!


----------

